# Subject Missing in Outlook



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

When I view the main InBox screen in Outlook (not Express), I see only the sender and the date for each mail.

How do I make Outlook display the subject there also.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Right click in the header of any column
Select "Customise current view"
Fields
Add or subtract the fields as required.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Thanks.


----------

